# @push_up is weak sauce



## MakeAPlay (Sep 6, 2017)

@push_up or should I call you sweetsplat (or sweetchuck, sweetcheeks or chester the molester).  Is that all you can do?  You realize that you fall back into the same old lame habits.  Spend all the time you want marking my posts whatever you like.  It doesn't change the fact that you are a borderline pedophile and you wish your kid didn't have your talent.  You are a coward.

I laugh at you ha ha ha ha ha ha... Pathetic.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 6, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> @push_up or should I call you sweetsplat (or sweetchuck, sweetcheeks or chester the molester).  Is that all you can do?  You realize that you fall back into the same old lame habits.  Spend all the time you want marking my posts whatever you like.  It doesn't change the fact that you are a borderline pedophile and you wish your kid didn't have your talent.  You are a coward.
> 
> I laugh at you ha ha ha ha ha ha... Pathetic.


My forum experience has improved since I ignored him. He's an idiot.


----------

